# Let or Rent



## pvps (Aug 4, 2011)

This may be a silly question, but can anyone explain to me the difference between letting a house and renting a house?
Tks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pvps said:


> This may be a silly question, but can anyone explain to me the difference between letting a house and renting a house?
> Tks!


You let a house if you are the landlord (owner, agent etc), and you rent a house if you are a tenant. 
This is in British English. It may be different in American English.


----------



## pvps (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Joppa, thanks for your answer. Some websites have an option to choose (or not) let. That's what I don't understand!
Take this example, pls:

FindaProperty.com Houses for sale, rent, estate agents & house prices

(under advanced search)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If a property is being "let" out, it means its available to rent. So holiday lets are the same as holiday rentals. But if you want to let a house that means you own it and want someone to rent it. Lettings are available to rent - confusing I guess!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## 6ainleys (Mar 11, 2010)

pvps said:


> Hi Joppa, thanks for your answer. Some websites have an option to choose (or not) let. That's what I don't understand!
> Take this example, pls:
> 
> FindaProperty.com Houses for sale, rent, estate agents & house prices
> ...


If you are wanting to rent a house (where you pay the landlord or owner of the house rent to stay there) then choose the 'to let' search option, if your wanting to buy your own house then search under the 'for sale' option


----------

